# turnips at 485! [closed]



## Celinalia (May 2, 2020)

hii i just checked my turnip prices and got 485 per turnip so if anyone is interested,,, tips are appreciated but not necessary <3

saharah is also here so just talk to her if you want to! my town is very undeveloped, don't judge please lol


----------



## deadsire (May 2, 2020)

Me


----------



## Griff (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Brioshi87 (May 2, 2020)

I had a Downward spiral in my prices this week. I'd love to drop by if you would have me please ^__^


----------



## Applebunny (May 2, 2020)

Could I come? I have just a few left to sell...


----------



## soomi (May 2, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (May 2, 2020)

If this is still open may i please come?


----------



## kiuprika (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## hopeworld (May 2, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## deadsire (May 2, 2020)

Never mind . Almost an hour waiting . No thanks


----------



## sadhorse (May 2, 2020)

could i come??


----------



## Celinalia (May 2, 2020)

sorry i'm closing :/


----------

